# My Piece of Public Performance Art



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2013)

I recently saw an article online about a man that inserted his own 'fake' product into Best Buy stores in California that were called, "Useless Plasticbox 1.2."  He created bar codes and even was able to sneak in and somehow create a display.  

Artist pranks LA Best Buy stores with 'useless' gadget | Crave - CNET

I decided to do my own thing and create an add on eBay selling "Electronic Carbon Offsets."  My ad on eBay is an art piece that is satiric towards the current new age hippy generation.  I hope you enjoy the idea.





Here is the link to the ad.  Please feel free to pass this around, the publicity would be appreciated!

Electronic Carbon Offsets | eBay


----------



## philistine (Aug 18, 2013)

I wonder if you'll actually have any sales. ig2:


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2013)

It has 10 page views on the auction already!  :lol:


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 18, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> It has 10 page views on the auction already! :lol:



I am prepared to offer you $1!


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2013)

bookmasta said:


> I am prepared to offer you $1!



That might buy you a tomato plant, but not a tree!


----------



## John_O (Aug 18, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> That might buy you a tomato plant, but not a tree!



LOL!!


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 19, 2013)

I spy the Emperor's new clothes.

While I doubt anyone will take this seriously as art, or as a critique on modern life, it has a certain cheek that I find endearing. I hope ebay see the lighter side.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 19, 2013)

bazz cargo said:


> I spy the Emperor's new clothes.
> 
> While I doubt anyone will take this seriously as art, or as a critique on modern life, it has a certain cheek that I find endearing. I hope ebay see the lighter side.



If you read the article about "Plastic Jesus" they do consider it has a form of art...then again I guess it is all a matter of opinion.  I don't see the art in a person living in a plastic square for a week in the middle of a museum as art, but it is looked at as art by those with a lot more influence than I have.


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 19, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> That might buy you a tomato plant, but not a tree!



Hmm very well. I will offer you .50 cents. Lets take this horse to market!


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 19, 2013)

bookmasta said:


> Hmm very well. I will offer you .50 cents. Lets take this horse to market!



A man that looks for a cheap way to make retribution for his poisoning of the fake internet environment.  You are a man after my own heart.


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 19, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> A man that looks for a cheap way to make retribution for his poisoning of the fake internet environment. You are a man after my own heart.



Exactly.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 19, 2013)

Look I'll sell you a tomato plant as long as you pay enough to cover the eBay and Paypal fees.  I can't afford to go in the hole.


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 19, 2013)

Tyrant!


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 20, 2013)

54 views on eBay in two and half days!  No sales yet though.  :lol:


----------

